# Hi I'm new :)



## gareth9989 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi every one 
basicly I joined to try and find pair of female mice in Kent ( Folkestone way)
I don't want to get them from pets at home because I've read here not good at sexing mice and they rarely have them in stock! Lol

any one know any where I could get some?

Thanks


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## gareth9989 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> :welcome1


thanks


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.There are one or two members in your neck of the woods so hopefully you will get some nice pets.


----------



## gareth9989 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guys yea I hope so pets at home have been sold out lately :s


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

I heard an employee at a pets at home branch near me say that they don't get mice in because reptile owners would probably come in and buy them for feeders.


----------

